# Acer Aspire one AO756 wont power on



## regretdusk (Oct 25, 2012)

My acer aspire one AO756 will not power on, it worked fine earlier today and it suddenly will not turn on. I press the power button and the blue light appears and flashes away before my eyes. The last thing I did was play a game, I didn't completely shut down the game rather I minimized it. Is there anything I could do to get but computer back on??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Remove the battery and Power adapter 
Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds 
put battery in and attempt to boot the laptop. 
plug just power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop


----------



## regretdusk (Oct 25, 2012)

I've tried this multiple times. 
Same problem is there


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you get any lights when ac adpater is pluged in?


----------



## regretdusk (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea I have a blue light on, as if the device is on.
Not on the power button but where it shows the charge.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

so when you have adapter plugged in you only have one light showing? the charge light not showing?


----------



## regretdusk (Oct 25, 2012)

yes only one light.
Plus it seems as if it isn't even charging/:banghead:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds like you might have a motherboard problem. can try doing the step here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## regretdusk (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm guessing it is too, I take a computer maintenance class and it seems to me like my motherboard may be fried, but I don't see how that could be because I left it home all day. No where near static electricity.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

electronics can fail at any given time. just to rule out thing do you have or know anyone with a compatable adapter as yours?


----------



## regretdusk (Oct 25, 2012)

My friend has the same adapter, should I try his?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would cant hurt


----------



## regretdusk (Oct 25, 2012)

alright, i'll try this tomorrow and get back to you.


----------

